# Eggs that travel or eggs that don't travel



## blissful (Feb 17, 2010)

Today at work, some of the people and I were talking about a bacon - fest, and how much bacon would be needed for our dept. To satisfy them. They told me if they could have many pounds of it or if it was available in the vending machine, they would get some all day. Some wanted chocolate covered bacon. One guy said that is he was bald he'd wear a bacon weave. We won't get into what the people around him would be munching on. 
Anyways, I need to bring a 'treat' next week and wondered what to bring with bacon, yes they even started to do the 'bacon bacon bacon dog treat commercial'. Some said eggs, what kind of eggs travel or don't travel, for a kind of breakfast treat? 
I have a huge nesco, a slow cooker, an electric fondue pot, an electric wok and we have a pizza oven and a number of microwaves on site. What kind of eggs travel, or what kind are make-a-ble in an office, if I want to bring a 'treat' next week? I don't want a huge menu, I want something I can do and not take too much time out of my day, and have them happy? Simple like bacon already made, big bag of nice bagels and some kind of eggs. Do you have ideas? TIA

I'm thinking the bacon can be fried the night before and then heated up in some electric appliance. Bagels from the bagel shop, they are on special this week.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Make some Butter Milk Biscuits using Bisquick, crumbled cooked BACON and Butter Milk of course. Scramble up some eggs, divide between biscuits and top with shredded cheese of your choice. Wrap in wax paper to be nukes at each persons leisure.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 17, 2010)

OR.....    *BLT Quesadillas*

4 (10-inch) flour tortillas
1 cup shredded Cheddar and Jack cheese blend
6 slices bacon, crisply cooked and crumbled
1 Roma (plum) tomato, chopped
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup salsa
2 cups shredded iceberg lettuce

Spray 1 side of tortillas with cooking spray. Sprinkle 1/4 of cheese, bacon and tomato on half of unsprayed side of tortillas; fold tortillas in half over filling.

Heat grill pan or large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add quesadillas, in batches if needed, and cook 4 to 6 minutes, turning once, or until golden brown and cheese is melted.

Meanwhile, stir together mayonnaise and salsa.

To serve, cut quesadillas into wedges and place on serving plates. 

Top with lettuce and drizzle with sauce.

Makes 4.


----------



## JamesS (Feb 17, 2010)

You could do a nice frittata in the pizza oven.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 18, 2010)

If you are cooking a large quantity of bacon, try baking it.  Lay out the strips on a jellyroll pan, put into a cold oven, and turn the heat to 400.  Check for doneness after 15 minutes.

Easy--no flipping, no grease on the stovetop, no spatters on your hands and arms.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2010)

How many people?  Seems like pre-cooked scrambled eggs would be the best and keep them warm in the slow cooker.

My guilty pleasure: I like to make a full on breakfast for my co-workers every once in a while.  2 griddles, 2 small crockpots, bowls and utensils are kept in a cooler in my car.  I stop at the store on my way to work and fill the cooler with: sliced ham, sausage, bacon, eggs, bisquick and pre-diced hash browns, bread and butter.  Items like syrup are hold overs from previous meals.  I set it up in a dining room and everyone comes by to cook their own eggs at lunch time.  I'm able to make breakfast  for about 20 people.  Don't get me started on chili or soup night, Thanksgiving is another one we set up for...we night-shifters are strange people.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 18, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How many people? Seems like pre-cooked scrambled eggs would be the best and keep them warm in the slow cooker.
> 
> My guilty pleasure: I like to make a full on breakfast for my co-workers every once in a while. 2 griddles, 2 small crockpots, bowls and utensils are kept in a cooler in my car. I stop at the store on my way to work and fill the cooler with: sliced ham, sausage, bacon, eggs, bisquick and pre-diced hash browns, bread and butter. Items like syrup are hold overs from previous meals. I set it up in a dining room and everyone comes by to cook their own eggs at lunch time. I'm able to make breakfast for about 20 people. Don't get me started on chili or soup night, Thanksgiving is another one we set up for...we night-shifters are strange people.


I would think if you try and precook scrambled eggs and hold them in the slow cooker you will end up with a watery green mess.


----------



## blissful (Feb 18, 2010)

about 15 people


----------



## Janet H (Feb 18, 2010)

How about a breakfast strata?  Basically a do ahead egg casserole.  You can bake at home and then warm in oven or microwave at work.  You can use whatever ingredients you like and do the prep the night before - just bake it in the morning before you leave for work.

Here's a basic recipe that includes bacon but you can get creative with cool ingredients like feta or sundried tomatoes, herbs, smoked salmon, etc

8 slices bread, chunked up
6 eggs
2 c. milk
1/2 lb. bacon (cook and crumble)
1/3 lb country Cook, drain and crumble)
1 c. shredded Cheddar cheese

Beat eggs and milk together. Spread bread  into a greased 9x13 pan. Spread cooked bacon and sausage over bread. Pour egg mixture over all and cover with Cheddar cheese. Cover  and refrigerate overnight. Bake at 350 for 45 minutes (in the morning). Serves 8-10.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2010)

danpeikes said:


> I would think if you try and precook scrambled eggs and hold them in the slow cooker you will end up with a watery green mess.


 
Actually, I've never had that problem unless I refrigerated them overnight.  Cooked fresh that day and served by lunch they should be fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2010)

blissful said:


> about 15 people


 
I still think scrambled would be the best bet.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 18, 2010)

You could always hardboil them.


----------



## blissful (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for ALL the good ideas!!


----------

